# Male or Female? any clue?



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

I bought these two fish today. 
I (know) they are Boesemani Rainbows, but I don't know if they are young males or females. 
Anyone with experience on this?
Hoping they are just young. cause the whole tank at the store has the same colors.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Still hoping someone knows the answer. 
This is what I am hoping they will look like. 
Big difference.....









thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would say your pic is not good enough to make the call.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

ok. I will try to get some more of them. 
thanks


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

looks to me that you have a pair, 1 Male & 1 Female. They dont appear to be too young becuz of the size. My two males have (always had) really pronounced color.


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

ORR Two Females


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

FishDash said:


> looks to me that you have a pair, 1 Male & 1 Female. They dont appear to be too young becuz of the size. My two males have (always had) really pronounced color.



thats why I was wondering. I found two stores here and they both have this coloration in-stock. 

Thanks for the eye


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

Soo ?? did you find out what they are, lol


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

Irian jaya rainbowfish


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

With fishes that are hard to sex you can use the following clues: Usually the females are fatter than the males, when you look at them from above. Often the male have more color than the female. The males will have sparing matches and fin displays with other males. My experience with Rainbows is that they mature slowly so be patient. To be assured of a pair, I would grt 4 or 5 and let them pair off.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

FishDash said:


> Irian jaya rainbowfish


wow, you got a head of me. 
I was looking through things last night and came to a similar conclusion. 
BOTH, the LFS's that have these either dont know what they are, OR they are being misled also.


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

I concur, Its hit and miss at some of these LFS.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

FishDash said:


> I concur, Its hit and miss at some of these LFS.


Yeah. offering them to a friend. Her last angle died recently and all 
she has is a couple barbs


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

Aww man, you dont like them ?? or were you just dead set on boesmanis. Check out liveaquaria.com.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

I put them in their own 10 gallon, cause they were being terrorized by my Betta. 
Its been a week. One hides in the plants and will not come out. when he does he gets in the bubble wall and stays. 
When I turn on the aquarium light they both hide under stuff, till the light goes off. 

So Im hoping my friend Kristen will take them for her 30 cause she has a planted tank with a school of barbs. 
Maybe they will be happy there.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

I went and did some more reading before heading to work.

MAYBE I know whats wrong
_ *seriouslyfish.com says...*Like other rainbowfish, it can be quite skittish and does far better when kept in a shoal of at least 6-8, preferably more. The males will also be encouraged to display their best colours in the company of conspecifics._

maybe I need to get more of them?
How many rainbows do you have?


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

I have 2 Male bosemani rainbows, 2 bloodfin tetra, 4 glass catfish, 1 male congo tetra, 1 male platinum gourami, 1 male dwarf gourami, 1 male yellow lab cichlid, in a 30 gallon planted. 

Everybody gets along fine, But my male rainbows do there little dances and stuff. There colors are very prominent, They are also like 5 years old. Your betta will be a little hostile but maybe when the rainbows mature a little you can put them back in the main tank.


----------



## FishDash (Feb 18, 2011)

Btw, I Think a school of rainbows is a pretty cool idea.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Went back to the store I got them from. They have a new shipment in. 
ALSO, I told the guy I wasnt sure they were right. I also explained that the other store had the same 'off' color. 
his reply was insightful
"yeah.. Easy to explain. We go the same distributor."
then he showed me the shipment he got in Friday. Young and healthy boesmani. 

So... I think when I get the thirty gallon finished, thats what Im going to do. 

*w3


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Will they change the ones you bought for the proper ones?


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

No, I gave them to a friend who lost her Angels to old age. 
One of them started to color change over the weekend , though. 
Which is why I am thinking 6-8 in a planted 30G. 
Already got my aqueon quietflow 55 and a marineland double bright led *w3


----------

